# ROTP Qualifications



## ChrisDennison (16 Dec 2011)

Hey there

I graduated high school last year with a 83% Grade Average, and hoped to attend a civilian University, hopefully Carleton in Ottawa. I wanted to get a 4 year degree in Political Science under the Bachelor of Arts program.
I was wondering if I would be able to go to Carleton and take a BA in political science, and be eligible for ROTP. If not, I will do DEO (Direct Entry) after I complete my studies at University. 
So, is there a chance I could get into ROTP under these circumstances? Or am I better off completing my education then going into BMOQ (Basis Military Officer Qualification)

Any information would be fantastic!
Cheers


----------



## gcclarke (16 Dec 2011)

Yes, there is a chance. That chance is much higher if you apply than if you don't apply.


----------



## 2010newbie (16 Dec 2011)

I went into a Recruiting centre and was advised to finish my degree and apply DEO for the trade I was interested in (I had a couple years left on the degree). When I went back to apply, the degree I was pursuing wasn't eligible for the trade anymore and they weren't accepting DEO applications for the trade either. My advice is that if the trade you want is open, apply. If you're unsuccessful, pursue your degree and apply every year thereafter.


----------



## Kayghee (7 Mar 2012)

ChrisDennison said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I *would be able to go to Carleton and take a BA in political science, and be eligible for ROTP.* If not, I will do DEO (Direct Entry) after I complete my studies at University.
> So, is there *a chance I could get into ROTP* under these circumstances? Or am I better off completing my education then going into BMOQ (Basis Military Officer Qualification)
> 
> Any information would be fantastic!
> Cheers



Yes, like gcclarke said, there's nothing to lose by applying. If you happen to be one of the only applicants for that position, you're pretty much guaranteed it (assuming CFAT, medical, interview goes well). Just give it a try and if it doesn't work out, apply as DEO. That way, you have two chances of getting in


----------

